# 1300 lb + mako



## Sea Raptor

AOL reports a possible new world record off Cal coast, sorry can't post link, maybe one of the computer guru's can get it and video


----------



## Chris V

Yowsa! That's a biggun


----------



## 706Z

I was there when the 1250# was caught between end of houses and S-curves,record or not BAD FISH!!!


----------



## Fog Ducker

YOUCH!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-1323-pounds-nightmare.html?ito=feeds-newsxml


----------



## tips n tails

http://ktla.com/2013/06/04/monster-shark-caught-off-the-coast-of-socal/#axzz2VG7mDm2w


----------



## Trill

what a MONSTER


----------



## feelin' wright

That is one hell of a fish.


----------



## specktackler57

me thinks we smell bs.


----------



## catdad100

*Its not Bs*

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/mako-shark-possible-record-breaking-catch-163352697.html?vp=1


----------



## andrethegiant

That thing is a freakin monster


----------



## BlaineAtk

Wirelessly posted

That blue water would turn brown if I was spearing and cme across his twin.....


----------



## k-dog

I thought someone was goin to say they caught it out of a kayak


----------



## specktackler57

dang.if thats real thats a killa.


----------



## AndyS

Looks to me like the gauntlet has been thrown down. I'll be out Sat night. 

_(btw - I'm in need of big bait - if anybody snags a cownose ray or two between now & Sat I'll gladly drive to wherever to pick it up)






.
_


----------



## lowprofile

AndyS said:


> Looks to me like the gauntlet has been thrown down. I'll be out Sat night.
> 
> _(btw - I'm in need of big bait - if anybody snags a cownose ray or two between now & Sat I'll gladly drive to wherever to pick it up)
> 
> .
> _


cownose for mako? I have some king, a big grouper carcass, some snapper carcasses and some other stuff filling the bait freezer right now. 

your best bet is to get a big cuda and soak half of it under a balloon while shredding the other half for chum. makes an awesome slick and mako's love it!


----------



## jcallaham

Iam 100% for catch and release shark fishing. even catch kill and eat shark fishing. But can someone explain to me why they would kill a shark like that? Caught 50 miles offshore no prep on the carcass. from what I understand on eating sharks the cleaning, butchering has to be done quickly or it will be spoiled.


----------



## pappastratos

jcallaham said:


> Iam 100% for catch and release shark fishing. even catch kill and eat shark fishing. But can someone explain to me why they would kill a shark like that? Caught 50 miles offshore no prep on the carcass. from what I understand on eating sharks the cleaning, butchering has to be done quickly or it will be spoiled.


 
reminds me of that record hammerhead that was caught a few years back in Fla, it was estimated 40 years old & had 55 pups that were about to be born. I do catch, kill, & eat, but there are some fish you need to release.


----------

